
Ask HN: Are there any aggregators for speaking opportunities - bewe42
I mean in particular small opportunities like local meetups. I would like to give more talks and was wondering if there&#x27;s a place that makes it easier to find those who need speakers.
======
MostKaleido
[http://Meetup.com](http://Meetup.com) is good for finding meetups themselves.
Many take submissions directly through there, or at least give the details of
how to submit there, and I find effectively all active tech meetups are
looking for speakers all the time.

[https://www.papercall.io](https://www.papercall.io) is a platform especially
built for this, mainly focused on conference calls for submissions, but I
think maybe some meetups too.

